# el cortapapel - los cortapapeles?



## mackyaj

Hola;

Me interesan los substantivos compuestos y si las formas son invariables en plural (el paraguas = the umbrella / los paraguas = the umbrellas)

?Qué es la forma plural de 'cortapapel'?

El cortapapel / los cortapapel o los cortapapeles?

Saludos.


----------



## Ariana74

Hola, 

singular: el cortapapel o cortapapeles (se puede decir de las dos formas)

plural:  los cortapapeles


----------



## fernanduz

Creo que no decimos "el cortapapel", Decimos "el/los cortapapeles".


----------



## bezout

Si la última palabra es plural es invariante. Y eso ocurre en la mayoría de los casos. Otros sustantivos que te pueden interesar:
Parabrisas - Invariante: un limpiaparabrisas, dos limpiaparabrisas.
Limpiaparabrisas - Invariante.
Pisapapeles - invariante
Cortaplumas - invariante
sacacorchos - invariante
calientabiberones - invariante
rompeolas
rompehielos

Ejemplos de sustantivos compuestos con la última palabra singular:
parasol - parasoles
quitasol -quitasoles
quitaesmalte - quitaesmaltes
compraventa - compraventas

Especial: Los que la primera palabra es una partícula interrogativa
cualquiera - cualesquiera.
quienquiera - quienesquiera


----------



## mackyaj

Muchas gracias Bezout,

'Compraventa' es muy interesante como es de género femenino y creo que normalmente los compuestos (verbo + substantivo) son masculinos, ?no?


----------



## Wandering JJ

mackyaj said:


> Muchas gracias Bezout,
> 
> 'Compraventa' es muy interesante como es de género femenino y creo que normalmente los compuestos (verbo + substantivo) son masculinos, ?no?


That's a different construction: it's not a "sales buyer" - i.e. not verb + noun.


----------



## mackyaj

Ah, so it's compra (N) + venta (N).

Cheers, thought I had an exception there!


----------



## Wandering JJ

mackyaj said:


> Ah, so it's compra (N) + venta (N).
> 
> Cheers, thought I had an exception there!


Glad to help. 

Well spotted - it's buying and selling. Also compra (V) + venta (V). What a language!


----------



## bezout

Lo cierto es que ahora mismo se me ocurren más masculinos que femeninos, pero no tengo ni idea de cuál puede ser la proporción.
Te comento otras palabras compuestas de género femenino, ya te te interesa.

Mackyaj, I think you are right, if there are two feminine nouns involved the result is also feminine but if a verb is involved I think it is masculine.
Telaraña
bocacalle
hojalata
bajamar
coliflor

but for example punta and pie are both masculine and so is its composite:
puntapié

Hope this helps.


----------



## bezout

Wandering JJ said:


> Glad to help.
> 
> Well spotted - it's buying and selling. Also compra (V) + venta (V). What a language!



Compra is both a noun and also a verb (3ª singular de comprar). So is venta.


----------



## Wandering JJ

bezout said:


> Compra is both a noun and also a verb (3ª singular de comprar). So is venta.


I know – hence my comment where I said "also V + V", assuming the reader would recognise that both parts of the word were also nouns.


----------



## bezout

Wandering JJ 1 - Bezout 0.


----------



## Wandering JJ

bezout said:


> Wandering JJ 1 - Bezout 0.


Hi bezout: it's not a competition – we're each trying to understand each other's language better.


----------



## mackyaj

Ha, todos tenemos razon!!

He encontrado la palabra cortapisa / as = 'Obstáculo, dificultad' y es femenino aunque la RAE dice que es del catalán y es antiguo


----------



## bezout

Tragaperras. Ahí lo dejo...


----------



## mackyaj

bezout said:


> Tragaperras. Ahí lo dejo...



Excellente!! Tragar + perras = La tragaperras. Y en plural, las tragaperras, ?no?

Voy a tomar una copa para celebrar!


----------



## bezout

Si, es igual en singular y en plural.


----------



## mackyaj

También hay la pagamoscas...pero es un nombre biológico.


----------



## bezout

disculpa, pero no he encontrado "pagamoscas", se que hay un pájaro que se llama (el) papamoscas (porque se alimenta de moscas) y he encontrado (el) pegamoscas que es un papel con pegamento para atraparlas.


----------



## fernanduz

Are you playing chess by there?
Suelo escuchar "el cortapizzas". Al igual que con "el paraguas", se espera que la herramienta sirva para muchas pizzas (con bastante queso) y muchas lluvias (mucha agua?). Por eso, supongo, usamos el plural.


----------



## mackyaj

No, no culpa mia. 
Quería decir *pegamoscas; *"Planta cariofilácea, cuya flor tiene el cáliz cubierto de pelos pegajosos, en los cuales quedan pegados los insectos que llegan a tocarlos o se posan en ellos" según la RAE...


----------



## fernanduz

"Tragaperras" is who eats dogs? Make it sense?


----------



## fernanduz

Tenía yo un "mosquitero asesino", lo llamaba "el asesinamosquitos", no sólo ellos no podían entrar, sino que perecían en el intento.


----------



## mackyaj

ja ja.

Perra = moneda en espana. Y tragaperras = la máquina en el bar que come tus perras! ?Y comó se llaman estas maquinas en BsAs??


----------



## bezout

fernanduz said:


> "Tragaperras" is who eats dogs? Make it sense?



I think it doesn't because the use of perras = money comes from a nickname used in Spain for some coins used up to 1982, because in one of its faces were drawn a lion that most people confused with a dog.

So, in spanish, perras = money in some sayings apart from the word tragaperras:
sacar las perras 
cuatro perras

So I would bet for a less literal translation, lets say tragaperras = coin eater.

Hope you enjoyed my answer.


----------



## fernanduz

Conozco dos "tragas": las "tragamonedas" (les dicen así
a las máquinas del casino) y las que Ud dice.


----------



## bezout

No me sorprende que uséis tragamonedas en Argentina, porque el real nunca llegó a ser una moneda de curso legal allí, os habíais independizado muchos años antes de que se acuñase por primera vez.

A mi sin embargo me suena raro... será que estoy acostumbrado a tragaperras.


----------



## mackyaj

fernanduz said:


> Conozco dos "tragas": las "tragamonedas" (les dicen así
> a las máquinas del casino) y las que Ud dice.



Entonces la / las tragamonedas...!Maravilloso! Más compuestos de género feminino.

!Gracias!


----------

